# Brookfield, MO Dupont, loving male GSD urgent.



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/pet1413774-ss.html

Dupont's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Tan/Yellow/Fawn - With Black 

Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 



Dupont is: 
already neutered 
purebred 
good with kids 
good with dogs 
good with cats 
up to date with shots 



Dupont's story... 
Dupont is a very loving dog. He is very shy a first but he warms up after a while. He is 3 1/2 years old, neutered and is current on all shots including rabies. He needs a family that will love him and not leave him tied out or in a pen. He has lived his life in a 4 by 6 pen. He is a big dog and needs more room then that. So if you love Germans and would give him a wonderful home give me a call or email me. 

Please email [email protected] or call 660-258-3322 for more information or an adoption application.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

How much time does he have?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

WOWSER! How gorgeous! I wish we could put his owner in a 4x6 pen for a while. Does anyone know where he is. i.e. shelter? Is he at a humane society? I wish, I wish, I wish.


----------



## puppycraze (Jul 20, 2007)

Ruff Ruff! My name is... 
Dupont 
I need a home & someone to love me. 


Pet ID #: 659808-4369 


Shelter: Linn County Humane Society 

Phone: (660) 258-3322 
- Let 'em know you saw "Dupont" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

Email: [email protected] 




Dupont's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Tan/Yellow/Fawn - With Black 

Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 



Dupont is: 
already neutered 
purebred 
good with kids 
good with dogs 
good with cats 
up to date with shots


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------

